# POWERMATIC DC  #073



## OldWrangler (Dec 31, 2008)

A good friend and fellow turner has given me the parts of a dust collection system he retired years ago. There is only the big motor and the rolling stand and I need to find hoses and bags.

Does anyone have this or a comparable collector that can tell me how well it works and where I can get the parts I need?  Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Dec 31, 2008)

If the motor runs and the impeller is in one piece, it's a Powermatic, it will work great, and probably forever. The North American distributor is www.southern-tool.com. Call them after the new year and they will either get you what you need or surely get you in the right direction.

Good Luck,
Dale


----------



## Dario (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like it is in great condition.  :good:

Test as mentioned if it is running, the rest are easy to find and cheap too (well depends on the filter you want :biggrin.


----------



## dntrost (Dec 31, 2008)

hey I just installed mine wife got it for me for Christmas give me a call and I will give you a hand..


----------

